# ALL VISA FEES (Except Tourist, Student) Increasing 15% 1 Sept. 2013



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

As of 1 September 2013, visa fees are going up 15% for all visas EXCEPT tourist and student visas. This has not been posted prominently on DIAC's website yet, but when it is we'll post a link here.

Sources:

https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-fees-increase-September-2013.php
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2013L01534/Explanatory%20Statement/Text
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2013L01534/Download

This was confirmed by MARA-registered migration agent and forum regular Mark Northam as well.


----------



## bdavis (May 25, 2013)

Waiting for my tax return before we apply, it better get here soon!!!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow!! Must be to cover the new policy for the boats!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Another analysis of the change I saw said it's not for the asylum-seekers/humanitarian/refugee visas. Those are covered under another part of the budget that the fees from these visas are not going into. Interesting.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

If this is accurate DIAC can seriously go get f*cked...excuse my language and moderators feel free to remove if inappropriate but this is just disgusting!!! having increased the fee by almost $1000 in January...to put it up ANOTHER $600 9 months later is an absolute joke! at least give people a year before further gouging them. It is so unbelievably frustrating when you try to do everything by the book and they keep throwing it back at you.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

You forgot to mention the july increase!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

bdavis said:


> Waiting for my tax return before we apply, it better get here soon!!!


Takes 14 days if you lodge via etax


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

As an Australian taxpayer, I find these increases absolutely disgraceful and offensive. It seems like the government just thinks "Ahh, visa fees don't affect most taxpayers in Australia, so lets just hike the fees - most voting citizens won't even notice". 

It was only last year that my partner's subclass 300 application was $1995, and in such a short time it's gone to more than $3000. What a joke.

They have already stated that the current fees cover the cost of processing, so it seems this extra money is just going into the government coffers (or perhaps to pay for PNG).... I voted for them last time too!


----------



## woody007 (May 19, 2013)

I cant see anything on immi website about this and anything like this would have been on there a long time before to let people know like the July 31st they gave lots of notice of changes coming up and i would never think they would put fees up twice in 2 months maybe this guy just trying to scare people into getting there applications in


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Unbelievable, and yet, at the same time, predictable. Curious though that they've raised the fees for the tourist visa - apparently the warning that non-citizen visitors "vote" with their feet didn't reach them.

Anyone want to bet how much a partner visa is going to cost by 2020 (only seven years away)? $10,000? I'm certain that whatever sum is, it will be out of reach of most couples. (Not that it already isn't!)


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Adventuress said:


> . Curious though that they've raised the fees for the tourist visa - apparently the warning that non-citizen visitors "vote" with their feet didn't reach them.


According to the link at the top of the page, _The only visas exempt from the increases are Student visas and Visitor visas. _

I don't think they'll increase tourist or student visas.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, thanks for that correction, I had indeed misread. Well, in that case there's no surprise at all!


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

The increase is so disgusting! I think no one can justify the reasons behind it. Oh wait, the Labour can, its to fix their own mistakes at the cost of the emigrants who are not yet taxpayers. so shameful! two years ago we paid $2960 and now $4575! Lots of couples save up money very hard so they can pay that stupid fee to be together. Those unbelievable three times increases this years just smash people's dream and budget.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

woody007 said:


> I cant see anything on immi website about this and anything like this would have been on there a long time before to let people know like the July 31st they gave lots of notice of changes coming up and i would never think they would put fees up twice in 2 months maybe this guy just trying to scare people into getting there applications in


Woody, I hope you're right, but I've seen 3 different migration agents mention it now. If it had only been the one, I wouldn't have posted it. I try not to post information I haven't confirmed.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's another reference (besides the one linked by the MA in my original post):

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013

And I've now seen a reputable and well-known migration agent discussing it... so it's looking more and more like it's true.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

The latter link is an official site, so this is no rumor anymore.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

how did u even come across this as no where on immi site does it say that and that link at top of page has a petition to stop the fee increase but yet when u click in it it says 1st july 2013??


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

even when i google it with as much info as possible it still doesnt bring anything up?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I have super-secret sources.

..Just kidding. I found this on another immigration message board where migration agents were talking about it. As Alnaibii says, that latter link is an Australian Government link.


----------



## woody007 (May 19, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I have super-secret sources.
> 
> ..Just kidding. I found this on another immigration message board where migration agents were talking about it. As Alnaibii says, that latter link is an Australian Government link.


yes its an official site that one not good we are glad we have put our application in last month but as people have said its hard just to get the money together for these Visas and everything else involved and they just making it harder for people not real fair i hope our fees for our next visas temp partner and partner will not go up for us u would think the fees for all our visa would be what they were when we put our application in 
they probably will go up is just wishful thinking lol


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Terrible. Have no idea how people even have this sort of cash. I feel sorry for all the couples that have to go through this. Maybe off topic but I keep seeing ads online and on TV about asylum seekers- ' you won't be re-settled here' - now what person in their country living in the dust or whatever is going to be able to get online to see these ads? And how about the billboards? Here! Seems like a wasted of taxpayers money.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the ads r for those already settled here to see. So that they can pass on the message to their folks back home. 

And also to show that the government is working. 

Actually, do u guys think the increase in application fees would reduce fraudulent application?


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

I read the heading of this post and my stomach turned.
Are they for real? It's outrageous.

How many other things do you know of that go up in price by 15% every three months. I honestly don't think this is the right way to pay back their debt....Australian's will be forced to move oversea's with the partner they wanted to bring to Australia and they will lose money in their tax payments! It's seriously getting to the point where it almost seems not worth the stress!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

GBP said:


> Actually, do u guys think the increase in application fees would reduce fraudulent application?


While I can't say anything about fraud, I do assume that the increase in fees will reduce genuine applications. I become more and more convinced that this is the actual idea as time goes on and new policies are rolled out every few months.

If they choose to make fees so high, they should advertise this far and wide. As it is people only learn about the huge financial commitment they will be asked to make, by their own government, when they're already in love with someone from overseas. By that time, I think most of us would agree that it's too late to actually have a choice in the matter.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Adventuress said:


> While I can't say anything about fraud, I do assume that the increase in fees will reduce genuine applications. I become more and more convinced that this is the actual idea as time goes on and new policies are rolled out every few months.
> 
> If they choose to make fees so high, they should advertise this far and wide. As it is people only learn about the huge financial commitment they will be asked to make, by their own government, when they're already in love with someone from overseas. By that time, I think most of us would agree that it's too late to actually have a choice in the matter.


Think about the visa application fee before you fall in love?


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

GBP said:


> Think about the visa application fee before you fall in love?


Absolutely. Better than making a difficult decision, if necessary, when you're already in love. I think it would be good in any case for it to be clear at the outset that your government will essentially force you into exile to be with the one you love if you can't afford the fee to bring them here.

I was ready to drop everything in order to be with my husband for years in his country just because we couldn't afford the fee. There are some who aren't. Would you doubt that having information about potential obstacles before you encounter them is a good thing?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Adventuress said:


> Absolutely. Better than making a difficult decision, if necessary, when you're already in love. I think it would be good in any case for it to be clear at the outset that your government will essentially force you into exile to be with the one you love if you can't afford the fee to bring them here.
> 
> I was ready to drop everything in order to be with my husband for years in his country just because we couldn't afford the fee. There are some who aren't. Would you doubt that having information about potential obstacles before you encounter them is a good thing?


Well, I thought love means both of you will clear all the obstacles to be together? Cart before the horse?

Visa rules changing all the time. But, true love is not something that you encounter very often.

Anyway, it is actually very ridiculous and frustrating to see the visa application fee increased and increased while we are working hard to collect evidence and filling out the paperwork.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

GBP said:


> Well, I thought love means both of you will clear all the obstacles to be together? Cart before the horse?
> 
> Visa rules changing all the time. But, true love is not something that you encounter very often.


For some it is not as clear-cut as that. We had one heartbreaking story several months ago on the forum which made it clear that sometimes, despite true love, life circumstances (including meddling governments) don't allow you to be with the person you want.

Lucky for you and me, we're able to give it all we've got to clear all obstacles together. But for those who aren't able for one reason or another, knowing that such potential obstacles exist beforehand allows them to make informed decisions. I don't see the problem in making people informed of just what hoops they will have to jump through in order to be with the person they love, if that person happens to be from overseas.


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

all this just adds to the reason i am not going to vote,i will gust get my name crossed off that's all,our government don't care about our situations, i have spent thousands trying to get every thing sorted so my love can apply for immigration,thousands that could have set us up here, i am one that is seriously thinking of turning the tables and going to live in the Philippines, but may be that's just what they want.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

i emailed the australian embassy in london asking if its true its going to be going up again and this is what they sent-

There is no specific way to present your application, however please avoidputting each document in individual plastic folders or hole punching thepages. It is recommended that you provide as much of the supportingdocumentation as possible when you lodge your application.To make an application we require:- the applicant to complete and sign Form 47SP- the sponsor to complete and sign Form 40SP- Form 47A, for any dependent children over the age of 18-The Visa Application Charge- The Base application charge is $ 2680.Please note that your application maybe subject to additional charges.Please see the following link to determine if further visa applicationcharges will be applicable to you:http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/visa-pricing-table.htm- a copy of the applicants passport bio-data page- a copy of the applicants full-length birth certificate- evidence of the sponsors visa/Citizenship status for Australia- documentary evidence of your relationship, for more information see thechecklists below

she didnt really answer it looks more like a standard email..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, that didn't answer your question *at all.* Thanks, London embassy! lol


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

ozzy said:


> i emailed the australian embassy in london asking if its true its going to be going up again and this is what they sent-
> 
> There is no specific way to present your application, however please avoidputting each document in individual plastic folders or hole punching thepages. It is recommended that you provide as much of the supportingdocumentation as possible when you lodge your application.To make an application we require:- the applicant to complete and sign Form 47SP- the sponsor to complete and sign Form 40SP- Form 47A, for any dependent children over the age of 18-The Visa Application Charge- The Base application charge is $ 2680.Please note that your application maybe subject to additional charges.Please see the following link to determine if further visa applicationcharges will be applicable to you:http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/visa-pricing-table.htm- a copy of the applicants passport bio-data page- a copy of the applicants full-length birth certificate- evidence of the sponsors visa/Citizenship status for Australia- documentary evidence of your relationship, for more information see thechecklists below
> 
> she didnt really answer it looks more like a standard email..


I think they tend to cut and copy information to avoid saying something that could influence fluctuation in guidelines etc. If they were to slip up and say something, and we brought it up after a visa denial or something, they might be in a tough spot. The response you got is a good example of that.

I've had a number of them where this happened.


----------



## shell_32000 (Jul 23, 2013)

I saw this thread and if this is all true and not a rumour anymore then I feel sick to my stomach right now. Why wouldn't immi.gov.au put this on their website to give people warning? Surely it should have been put on there so everyone can see the fee increase. Please someone tell me that this is not happening.

Honestly though if this is true, i'm going to feel very sad and down. Me and my partner don't have really high paid jobs (he works in vintage cellars and because of my WHV restrictions i'm currently working as a casual for six months at an IGA store) so it has taken us so long to save up for the $4,000 application fee for our 820/801 visa which we are applying in November. Just when we finally put aside the money (and the extra for the police checks and health examination fees, and anything else that needs paying) I read this thread and now feel like a big weight is being tied to my heart because it's like they're putting obstacles in the way of wanting to be with the person you fell in love with  Just when you're trying to do the legit thing and doing everything by the books then they make it so much harder


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

thats the thing tho...its not mentioned anywhere on the immi site its somewhere else..guess we'll just have to wait to september and find out


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

We are in a similar situation to so many other hopefuls - planning to apply in October, so the increase would hit us hard... We looked at applying earlier but we are just not ready yet and waiting for a few documents that are coming through in September.
It's tough saving up the money for the various fees anyway so suddenly having to find another $400.- we haven't planned for is going to be interesting.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I would love to be wrong, guys. I would love for this to be just a rumor. But last time there was a fee increase, I don't recall DIAC advertising it way in advance, either. I have not seen anything that contradicts this information, nor have I seen any migration agent anywhere saying "no, this is wrong." I'm looking daily to see if I can find any confirmation of this (or any information that says it's incorrect) but so far, nothing. 

My goal here is to let you guys know as soon as I do about things. I take reasonable measures to ensure it's accurate before I post it. But if I had seen this and not posted it, and people hadn't been warned... I think that would have been worse that if I warned people thinking it was legit and then it didn't happen. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed along with all of you that this doesn't happen.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

diac always posts when there in a fee increase. its in january and july every year.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Usually, yes, but they didn't post the exact rates in an easy-to-find place on their website until right beforehand. But that comlaw link is pretty straightforward...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, Mark Northam has confirmed for me that this information is accurate. It's a sure thing now. I'm moving this to the top of the forum now so everyone can see it.


----------



## GeorgeJ (Aug 12, 2013)

Great forum great information and very helpful


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, they absolutely do not refund if they deny your application. They say the visa charge is for the processing of the visa. The expense of that is the same regardless of the result.


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We will try to apply before that then, but might have to do things in a hurry.


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

This does not surprise me in the slightest. I'm just glad that we have finally been able to lodge our 309. It seems very obvious that DIAC uses a number of tactics to hamper applications. These steep hidden price rises are an example, as are the practice of "drowning" applicants in paperwork, including the form changes 3 times a year. They actively do all they can to dissuade people from applying....

Personally I'm completely appalled. As my Fiance says however, "you guys keep putting up with it, so nothing changes"... So true.


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

The government is budget deficit. That's why there are lot of increases, like car rego ang parking fees. There is an issue in increasing the GST.


----------



## amccarron (Aug 15, 2013)

Glad we got our application in now


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

just to add another piece to the puzzle - asked at AVAC in Bali about fee increase in Sept and staff there said they had not heard anything about fees increasing again - so if this is really happening it looks like DIAC are even keeping it a secret from their own staff.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

meesha121 said:


> just to add another piece to the puzzle - asked at AVAC in Bali about fee increase in Sept and staff there said they had not heard anything about fees increasing again - so if this is really happening it looks like DIAC are even keeping it a secret from their own staff.


It was on the news tonight that they will be increasing the fees except student and tourist. So it is now official.


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

Its already increased by 100% as we have to pay separately for dependents approx 1500 + 700 for child!  immigrations is only for the rich people not for the poor like me... feeling very depressed why dint i applied back in 2007/08.. God is not so kind


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

piklu420 said:


> .. God is not so kind


God has nothing to do with it!! It's the scum suckers in power who are making it increasingly financially impossible for people to be together. For the first time I am glad I have no children!


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

Also my profession fall into the prorated category (IT, TELCO) ! fees increased! job in Australia decreased dramatically... all r just negative... seems its becoming impossible to immigrate ... i wonder a country of 75 lacs SQ KM got only 20 M population! people with quantification and expertise only move to OZ land! why so barriers then!


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Hopefully this is not going to be applied. It was so soon and unfair for those who are valid to come to Australia.

Let us just wait for the annoucements. But thanks for sharing.

Best Regards,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Angelique, there's no question anymore as to whether it's happening or not. It is. It's been confirmed by multiple government and migration agent sources now.


----------



## twindid (Aug 20, 2013)

I think its too much twice a year..It just got increased and soon back again...Is there any reason. Economy issues


----------



## bdavis (May 25, 2013)

Why is it not on DIAC website yet, with 10 days to go until the price hike? If they are going to put the price up they need to be informing people!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe they think by not announcing it in advance they'll avoid the landslide of applications they generally get right before a price increase? I don't know, though - it does seem crazy that it's not up there yet with 10 days to go.


----------



## Acacia (Aug 22, 2013)

woody007 said:


> I cant see anything on immi website about this and anything like this would have been on there a long time before to let people know like the July 31st they gave lots of notice of changes coming up and i would never think they would put fees up twice in 2 months maybe this guy just trying to scare people into getting there applications in


The fee increases are in the Economic Statement released in August 2013.

Unfortunately DIAC do not post all changes on their site, especially ones such as these unfair increases in fees.

Regards,

The Acacia immigration Team.


----------



## bdavis (May 25, 2013)

Well our application was delivered on the 28-08

I hope they see to our papers swiftly so I don't have to cough up another $400


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

bdavis said:


> Well our application was delivered on the 28-08
> 
> I hope they see to our papers swiftly so I don't have to cough up another $400


So did we. I'm anxiously waiting for the acknowledgment letter today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ABC_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

The PMV price has jumped to $3085.

But for the _"Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder"_ Has this gone up by 15% as well? didn't find any information on it? (previously $995)


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Prices have all been updated on immi website


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I think this is the first time I have ever been disappointed to be right.  Dang! Glad we warned people here. That's one way for Immi to avoid a huge influx of applications before a price increase -just don't tell anyone in advance!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Dang... onshore partner visa is now $4575 for just the one applicant (no dependents). 

To answer ABC_boy's question: The PMV-to-820 application charge is now $1145 (applicant only, no dependents).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

For all new fees: Visa Pricing Table

Click "Live," then scroll down to "Partner Migration."


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

that's really sneaky and underhand on their part!!! I unfortunately will have to take the $600 hit as even though we now have the certificate of registration,I also want to have close to a year of cohabitation just to make absolutely sure they can't reject us on a technicality,plus I need time to arrange all our stat decs (all the other paperwork stuff is organised and sorted) I feel sorry for the people not using Migration agents who may not be on forums where this information was available. While I'm not happy about it,thankfully $600 is not the problem for us that I can imagine it may be for others. I have a feeling DIAC are going to be hearing from a lot of unhappy people. I am also making sure this application is ready to go before the end of the year as I'm sure they'll have a Jan 2014 increase as well....tossers


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if the second part of the partner visa (after pmv300 granted ) has gone up from 995 and if so how much?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

chicken999 said:


> Does anyone know if the second part of the partner visa (after pmv300 granted ) has gone up from 995 and if so how much?


It's increased to $1145


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks bonez not too bad then I can live with thst


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

If only this increase would make the whole process faster ! But it's getting slower and more and more electronic so WHERE IS THIS MONEY GOING?????


----------



## StephyJ (Jul 4, 2013)

I've already applied for my visa but it still makes me mad that they keep putting the prices up like this!

I could understand the prices going UP if the processing times were going DOWN, but really what is the likelihood of that happening?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

The Australian Government advertises people to come to this country and makes out its Utopia, then they charge simple hard working people a bloody fortune to get here, do they think that the rest of the world are earning a bloody fortune in wages? It annoys me so much to think that these people are making it impossible for genuine folk to arrive here. These increases are ridiculous and way above what the average joe blogs earns, i came from Malta and our wage was only 800 euros a month and thats a bloody good wage. Some poor nations dont earn that in a year. Jeez in years to come the waiting time for a visa will be within weeks because only the rich will be able to afford it. Maybe thats there intention they want quality not quantity.


----------



## jjs6791 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well to be positive, thanks to this website for providing this information. I lodged my application last Friday and saved $400!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Crazy how the visa fees are going up so quick. Last time I applied in Australia for my de facto partner visa the onshore fees in 2012 was $3060.

Since 2012, the onshore fees went up on January 1, 2013 to $3975. Then again on July 1st, 2013 it went up and now September 1st, 2013 fees up to $4575.
And offshore fees (in India) has gone up to $3085 when it was increased on July 1st, 2013 to $2680.
Two months and the fees has gone up again.
Fees is being increased but there is no guarantee of a systematic visa processing. People are living in the fear of uncertainty of their future with their loved ones. They are not even sure if their applications are going to get accepted or rejected.

Amazes me every time  
Good luck to everyone waiting and God bless You!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Fran89 (Jul 13, 2013)

600$ more for the partner visa ahhhrg thats crazy, I mean we can afford that or better we have to but I think it´s not fair, that there is no information from the government. I added them on Facebook to get all news about changes and there was nothing about higher charges :-( Thanks again to this forum!


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

Becky26 said:


> Crazy how the visa fees are going up so quick. Last time I applied in Australia for my de facto partner visa the onshore fees in 2012 was $3060.
> 
> Since 2012, the onshore fees went up on January 1, 2013 to $3975. Then again on July 1st, 2013 it went up and now September 1st, 2013 fees up to $4575.
> And offshore fees (in India) has gone up to $3085 when it was increased on July 1st, 2013 to $2680.
> ...


i agree,i have been saying that for months, let them take the money after the visa is granted, and you will see big changes in the processing speed. but we are at there mercy,and my god don't they know it.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

eleanor said:


> i agree,i have been saying that for months, let them take the money after the visa is granted, and you will see big changes in the processing speed. but we are at there mercy,and my god don't they know it.


Oh WAOW!!!!! You just wrote my mind in your post. I wish they changed the way payment was made to DIAC. If payment was made after the processing I am sure all this backlog and waiting period will come down to probably half of what it is at the moment.

They know we are at their mercy that's why they take advantage of their power over us. We are willing to wait for a year and maybe much longer just to re-unite with our better halves.


----------



## Lexi77 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey all! I just signed up tonight to give you guys a heads up on these fees.

Unfortunately my partner and I submitted our application yesterday via courier. We had last checked the pricing on August 31 via the online calculator.

This morning I found out about the $600 increase. As my partners working holiday visa expires tomorrow, if we did not approve an extra $600 to be taken from our credit card by 4pm today it would have been classed as invalid and he would have been "unlawfully in Australia" even tho the application was received in time.

After a hectic afternoon of phone calls and getting on a train to te city, I finally got a call from immigration and they approved my card over the phone and granted his bridging visa! Fewf!!!

So just a heads up to you guys, make sure you have the charges correctly written on your applications or its not considered valid and may have massive legal implications.


----------



## Coxy85 (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't know how true this is but last week I spoke with a migration agent who informed me that with my application because we are not submitting until after 1st January 2014 we will also incur the annual 15% increase that happens every year!!

So in the space of 6 months a 30% increase.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

Coxy85 said:


> Don't know how true this is but last week I spoke with a migration agent who informed me that with my application because we are not submitting until after 1st January 2014 we will also incur the annual 15% increase that happens every year!!
> 
> So in the space of 6 months a 30% increase.


That is crazy!!! Thank god we are applying in December... That's just outrageous


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Coxy85 said:


> Don't know how true this is but last week I spoke with a migration agent who informed me that with my application because we are not submitting until after 1st January 2014 we will also incur the annual 15% increase that happens every year!!
> 
> So in the space of 6 months a 30% increase.


never mind 30% increase...the fees went up $1000 in Jan of this year so from December 2012-Jan 2014 the fees will have gone up 57% from $3000 - $5282....also very happy that we are lodging in early December and hopefully escaping any more of these disgusting price hikes


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And lots not forget the MAJOR increase in July for anyone who has dependents in addition to an applicant (so, families with kids!).


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> And lots not forget the MAJOR increase in July for anyone who has dependents in addition to an applicant (so, families with kids!).


Let's hope the "new management" can fix this problem of visa fees increase of over 30% each year and making the lives of at least family members trying to migrate to Australia a little bit less tiresome and depressing.

If they can't stop the annual increase, they should at least stop the fees going up 3 times a year and that too not by $50 or a $100 but straight up by $500-$1000 each time.

I feel for people who have kids migrating with them. 
Dealing with Immigration itself is a pain and a lengthy process and having the kids to go through that plus the quarterly increase in fees is blowing up family budgets big time!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Coxy85 said:


> Don't know how true this is but last week I spoke with a migration agent who informed me that with my application because we are not submitting until after 1st January 2014 we will also incur the annual 15% increase that happens every year!!
> 
> So in the space of 6 months a 30% increase.


Is there any substantial evidence to show that fees will go up again in January? I'm just wondering whether they will despite previous history of doing so, given the recent increase in September. My partner and I are planning on applying in December so it would be good to know whether we need to be wary for yet another hefty increase.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

danegirl said:


> Is there any substantial evidence to show that fees will go up again in January? I'm just wondering whether they will despite previous history of doing so, given the recent increase in September. My partner and I are planning on applying in December so it would be good to know whether we need to be wary for yet another hefty increase.


I doubt theres evidence of it but it is a CPI increase so will definitly happen.


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

Its already been increased as of 1 Septemb 2013! Hell! ist increased by 30% in minimum!

Visa Pricing Table


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

That is just #$%# I dont understand how people afford it. I just don't. Sad how can anybody do this this now.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately the numbers of people applying continue to increase... there's absolutely no incentive for them to stop increasing the fees.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

How can the people applying increase? How can anybody pay the fees??? Is it supposed to be a deterrent?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, it's not supposed to be a deterrent. The government needs to make up budget deficits, and it's much more appealing to squeeze the money out of immigrants than out of people who are citizens (and can therefore vote them out of office).


----------



## eleanor (Apr 27, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> No, it's not supposed to be a deterrent. The government needs to make up budget deficits, and it's much more appealing to squeeze the money out of immigrants than out of people who are citizens (and can therefore vote them out of office).


hahaha,yes but a lot of these people have Australian partners that can still vote them out of office,but they are not smart enough to understand Australia the lucky country, that will send you penny less before you cross there borders. i went to the embassy in Tokyo and saw what they were having for lunch,and guess where the money comes from to pay for the banquet .


----------



## piklu420 (May 18, 2013)

*God is always not EVEN! so not EVEN! First the ICT/ Engineering/ Software related occupations fall in the pro rata system, then this fees increase! the dream will remain as dream forever... *


----------



## dj224 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey college girl,

Going through the forum, I observed that you have been very active and have been assisting people a great deal wherever you can.. I have a question in regards with 820 visa that my wife has applied with my sponsorship last month.. in our application receipt email that we got a month ago when we submitted our application, we noticed that it was sent by a residence officer -ECO DFW(that is the designation used) along with the name.. Is it the same with everyone that it is sent by an individual or is it the actual case officer who would be looking after our application.. It just got us a little excited that it could be the actual case officer.. I might be wrong but I thought it would usually be a generic email that they usually send without anyone listed as the sender but ours does have the name and designation.. I thought it would be worth enquiring and clarifying with you if it means anything.. Your response would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks.. Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

dj224 said:


> Hey college girl,
> 
> Going through the forum, I observed that you have been very active and have been assisting people a great deal wherever you can.. I have a question in regards with 820 visa that my wife has applied with my sponsorship last month.. in our application receipt email that we got a month ago when we submitted our application, we noticed that it was sent by a residence officer -ECO DFW(that is the designation used) along with the name.. Is it the same with everyone that it is sent by an individual or is it the actual case officer who would be looking after our application.. It just got us a little excited that it could be the actual case officer.. I might be wrong but I thought it would usually be a generic email that they usually send without anyone listed as the sender but ours does have the name and designation.. I thought it would be worth enquiring and clarifying with you if it means anything.. Your response would be greatly appreciated.. Thanks.. Regards


It could be, it could not be... no way to tell for sure, unfortunately. And I've never seen "-ECO DFW" before so I can't tell you what it means. Sorry I'm no help on this one!


----------

